# When do you need a full face helmet?



## dangerzone9k (Jul 6, 2011)

Hey,

I just started mountain biking and I went on my first ride on Sunday (July 31). I went with a few buddies and we traveled ~ 15 miles. It was a XCountry trail and it had some technical terrain. I borrowed a helmet from a friend and I'm in the market to purchase one but I'm not sure if a full face helmet is over kill or not. The helmets that I'm looking at are the Giro remedy or Giro Xar. I have never fallen.. but I only have a couple of hours clocked on the saddle


----------



## OMJustice (Jan 26, 2009)

You can wear a full face helmet while doing cross country riding, but it might be a bit overkill, and you will look like a tool. Full face helmets can get pretty hot, and are heavier, so you have to consider fatigue as a big issue.

I would never wear my Remedy riding my local trails, even it there are some pretty technical sections. I did get to use it at Snowshoe this past weekend, and seen a few guys out there with cross country helmets. lol


----------



## dangerzone9k (Jul 6, 2011)

How are the trails at snowshoe? I've been there many times to go snowboarding but never biking..


----------



## OMJustice (Jan 26, 2009)

Snowshoe was fun, and where there was dirt, it was perfect . Pretty rocky in a lot of areas though, but seemed to be that way more on the basin area. The western side has some nice long, flowing sections that were a lot of fun, but wore me out pretty quick.

Hope to go back sometime this month.


----------



## scottvt (Jul 19, 2009)

Not to sound like a jerk, but if you need to ask that question, perhaps you would feel more comfortable wearing a full face. OMJustice says you'll look like a tool, but who really cares? As long as you're out riding and having a good time, that's what really matters, right?
I only wear my full face for downhill/freeride stuff. But for hitting the local trails I use either my XC lid or my Fox skate style lid.
I have no experience with it myself, but look up the Met Parachute. It's basically an XC lid with a chin bar as well, so technically a full face....
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/...dium=shopping&utm_campaign=Google-Products-US


----------



## Tim-H (Mar 20, 2010)

OMJustice said:


> ... and you will look like a tool.


I completely disagree with this part. You'll look fine, don't worry about that.

There are two problems with it though. The first one is serious. You'll get over heated if you aren't moving fast enough. It gets really hot in a full face when the wind isn't moving through it. The second one isn't really so bad. Full face helmets are a little heavier, though I've personally never noticed the extra weight when I'm wearing mine.


----------



## OMJustice (Jan 26, 2009)

Tim-H said:


> I completely disagree with this part. You'll look fine, don't worry about that.


I knew I'd get a few of these. :nono:

You ever see a cross country racer in a full face helmet? Yeah, I haven't either. It would look a bit out of place.

I already mentioned the heat and extra weight, so we already covered that part.


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

You need one when your face hits the ground. If you think that the risk of a face plant warrants a full face then by all means wear one, they are hot at low speeds, they weigh more and yes, you may look like a "tool" but it beats facial reconstruction surgery. You make the risk/reward assessment. My two cents.


----------



## tpc1 (Jun 29, 2010)

I started wearing a full face this year with my new free ride bike, and i can say is i feel way more comfortable riding with it on. Hopefully never have to rely on it. But like everyone has already said who cares how you look as long as you are protected.


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

AZ.MTNS said:


> You need one when your face hits the ground. If you think that the risk of a face plant warrants a full face then by all means wear one, they are hot at low speeds, they weigh more and yes, you may look like a "tool" but it beats facial reconstruction surgery. You make the risk/reward assessment. My two cents.


You beat me to it.

I find myself riding a bit differently when wearing armor.


----------



## scottvt (Jul 19, 2009)

OMJustice said:


> You ever see a cross country racer in a full face helmet? Yeah, I haven't either. It would look a bit out of place.


Just because cross country racers shave their legs and wear spandex doesn't mean I'm going to or that everyone else has to. We all have the freedom to do or wear what we feel comfortable in. It isn't a fashion show on the trail.


----------



## pecsokak (Sep 23, 2010)

I currently ride with my dads old road bike helmet from ~20-30 years ago. I have considered a full face helmet, but it would just be too bulky to wear and would take some of the simplicity factor out of riding a bike. My next helmet purchase will be a skate style helmet. They have always felt more secure on my head, and when I used to skateboard a lot I always wore them.


----------



## pecsokak (Sep 23, 2010)

And as to the whole look thing, I agree that it doesn't really matter that much, but if I saw somebody wearing a full face helmet on my local trails I would definitely giggle as they passed. 

Were you planning on wearing body armor as well? My shins take a regular beating, but my face has yet to take an impact.


----------



## Tim-H (Mar 20, 2010)

OMJustice said:


> I knew I'd get a few of these. :nono:
> 
> You ever see a cross country racer in a full face helmet? Yeah, I haven't either. It would look a bit out of place.
> 
> I already mentioned the heat and extra weight, so we already covered that part.


I have, a lot of the trails around here are mixed though. It's not uncommon to hit the XC trails and jumps in the same hour.


----------



## Haligan78 (Jun 13, 2011)

Wear what makes you comfortable. I guess I wouldn't really consider the extra heat or weight of a full face helmet because I ride motocross and ATVs and am used to wearing a full face helmet. 
I wear a XC lid on my mtn bike....but I'm at a beginner level. When I get to the point where I'm getting air on a regular basis I'll probably wear a full face lid. 

The only "tools" around here are the guys that would judge you for wearing a full face helmet.
To hell with them, you're out riding enjoying your bike....they are at home calling you a tool on the computer. Nuf said.


----------



## OMJustice (Jan 26, 2009)

Looks aren't important when considering form and function (heat and fatigue that I first mentioned), but you should consider bringing the right tool for the job. I've wiped out twice (walnuts and a sneaky tree stump) where I actually hit my face, and I didn't rip my jaw off, or need facial reconstruction; just a couple of scratches. I have been mtn bike riding for 27 of my 43 years, and never have seen one person tear up their face from a fall. Sure, it happens, but it would be a freak accident for cross country riding.

Tim-H, show me one pic of a cross country *racer* in a full face helmet, and not some local dude just cruising around. And if you are hitting some decent jumps, then that isn't what the OP was asking about, was it?

And Haligan78, you might want to learn how to read, no one's calling anyone a tool. It was said, but there was no name calling. Chill out.

In the end, wear what you feel comfortable with, and if I see you on our local trails all decked out in armor and a full face, I promise not to laugh (out loud)


----------



## cerebroside (Jun 25, 2011)

Might want to consider the Specialized Deviant II as well. Well ventilated, its definately at the lightweight end of the full-face spectrum.

Lowest I could find mine was $150, so I think its a bit cheaper, but I haven't tried the Giro so I can't compare them directly.

Edit: I would say it depends on your definition of technical, but I rode purely XC for years, and went through a number of helmets and crashes while luckily never hitting my face.


----------



## annoporci (Aug 2, 2011)

*chin protection*

I'm asking myself the same question.

6 or 7 years ago I was riding with friends, the guy in front of me crashed head first into the ground: the wheel axle had snapped, yes weird, and he had no time to use his arms for protection, his face hit the ground in what must have been less than a second, I saw it in slow motion in disbelief, he was knocked out, badly injured, but recovered in 6 months, thank God or whomever he landed in mud rather than on the rock that was like 2 inches to the left of the impact spot. I stopped riding after that. The whole group disbanded for a few months, reformed but I never rejoined, until now, but my brain being rather forgetful I've started riding again, looking to buy a safe helmet...

it's very, very hot here, hard to decide...


----------



## Tim-H (Mar 20, 2010)

OMJustice said:


> Tim-H, show me one pic of a cross country *racer* in a full face helmet, and not some local dude just cruising around. And if you are hitting some decent jumps, then that isn't what the OP was asking about, was it?


Nah not racers, I missed that part. I don't think that's what the OP is talking about either though.

Everyone should have both types though if they ever do hit jumps. I still disagree with anyone looking like a tool though. Unless they're not wearing a helmet at all.


----------



## scottybinwv (Jun 29, 2010)

AZ.MTNS said:


> You need one when your face hits the ground. If you think that the risk of a face plant warrants a full face then by all means wear one, they are hot at low speeds, they weigh more and yes, you may look like a "tool" but it beats facial reconstruction surgery. You make the risk/reward assessment. My two cents.


Yep +10000


----------



## bigfruits (Mar 21, 2011)

buy one of those Giros. id recommend Fox Flux and 661 Recon as well. 
when your skills improve and IF you decide to ride more technical and/or DH trails, then buy a full face. if you are only going to buy one helmet i think you will regret a full face.
if you see a lot of people on your trails wearing full face, then disregard the above as your trail is not a typical XC trail.


----------



## pecsokak (Sep 23, 2010)

To comment again on people making fun of you, I wouldn't be too concerned about people in the parking lot, or even on the trails, but your friends. Maybe its just who I ride with, but if I showed up with a full face helmet I would get joked for about 5 minutes while we stretched, a couple times when I nearly fall, and then later that night when I am falling down from drinking beers. 

but then again if i lost some weight and got to be faster then them I think the name calling would stop


----------



## Bilirubin (Mar 6, 2010)

OMJustice said:


> I have been mtn bike riding for 27 of my 43 years, and never have seen one person tear up their face from a fall. Sure, it happens, but it would be a freak accident for cross country riding.


I have. A work colleague face planted into a couple of lodge pole pine on a XC trail. 3 reconstructive surgeries later...but he wasn't exactly a model beforehand 

I ride with a basic Giro XC helmet, but have considered getting a full face on and off because of how gnar the trails here get. I already ride XC with elbow/forearm and shin/knee pads and so am full on tool I suppose, but I mostly ride alone and want to be sure to finish the ride!


----------



## BaeckerX1 (Oct 19, 2007)

Typically you need it when you don't have it, and have it when you don't need it.


----------



## dangerzone9k (Jul 6, 2011)

I ended up with the Xar (got it off ebay for $93) because I plan to ride my bike to and from the gym... and I would look ridiculous with a full face helmet on the road. Since I just started mountain biking I'm not going to be flying down super fast.. not yet. In the future I think I will get a full face helmet if I think the trail requires one. Thanks for all the input guys!


----------



## SamL3227 (May 30, 2004)

one thing nobody mentioned was whether u are doing long flat-down-up xc trails where there is not a whole lot of elevation gain or loss at one time. compared to say 1k-2k vertical climb/hike where u can strap FF to backpack and then put it on at the top, drop the seat and get all that fun fast stuff under your belt. 

i used to use my FF more often when i would be pushing it. then used it less, and less. and then ended up frenchkissing my stem and losing some teeth. i was lucky. 1 trip to dentist and all good. but then next week i went out and still not used the FF. but that just me.


----------



## Eckstream1 (Jul 27, 2011)

pecsokak said:


> I currently ride with my dads old road bike helmet from ~20-30 years ago. I have considered a full face helmet, but it would just be too bulky to wear and would take some of the simplicity factor out of riding a bike. My next helmet purchase will be a skate style helmet. They have always felt more secure on my head, and when I used to skateboard a lot I always wore them.


Please be aware that helmet manufacturers suggest replacing a helmet every 3-5 years....
The EPS foam that lines the shell of the helmet starts to break down and offers less protection. Sometimes an old helmet is just as bad as wearing no helmet!


----------



## The Grimmer (Oct 20, 2010)

I wear armour and FF for XC/All mountain. I have fallen several times, once smashing what would be my jaw on the floor, but luckily i was wearing a FF So not injuries  - Wear what you feel comfortable with. I find it makes me go a lot faster especially for jumps and big drop offs. I don't really care whether i look like a tool, cause the fact is i'm going faster downhill and getting more air than the guys in spandex with shaved legs ..and quite frankly i'm having a hell of a lot more fun


----------



## crottsfactor (Jul 4, 2011)

maybe, never. depends on how good looking you are


----------



## OFFcourse (Aug 11, 2011)

crottsfactor said:


> maybe, never. depends on how good looking you are


This ^^^

If you look like you were beaten with an ugly stick go with a lid 
If you consider yourself a male model get a FF.


----------



## bing! (Jul 8, 2010)

I wear an ff when I know i will be riding at warp speed through jumps, ledges and other tech features. That is a conscious decision and i wear armor too. If im going down xc style, my regular helmet will do.

There are a few trails where im from where i can take a fire road up, and do the jumps and single track going down. I go up without a helmet, then slip it on at the top. Our fire roads are like 18 feet wide. I take care not to go faster than a jogging pace without my helmet.


----------



## funnerprojects (Aug 12, 2011)

Be careful out there and wear protective equipment, its expensive but worth it


----------



## schnide (Aug 12, 2011)

The Grimmer said:


> I wear armour and FF for XC/All mountain. I have fallen several times, once smashing what would be my jaw on the floor, but luckily i was wearing a FF So not injuries  - Wear what you feel comfortable with. I find it makes me go a lot faster especially for jumps and big drop offs. I don't really care whether i look like a tool, cause the fact is i'm going faster downhill and getting more air than the guys in spandex with shaved legs ..and quite frankly i'm having a hell of a lot more fun


I agree 100%, except I haven't fallen on my face (that I know of, at least, so I guess the FF is doing its job). I have the Giro Remedy and absolutely love it. I even wore it in an XC race one time, but I don't have any pics to prove it. The starter made a comment about it on the line, and I'm sure I got some looks, but I could care less. It's much lighter and more vented than the mx helmet I started with. MX is my background, though, so I feel naked wihout a full face. I say wear whatever helmet/gear makes you the most comfortable, and therefore the most willing to ride aggressive and have the most fun!


----------



## Whumpus (Aug 2, 2011)

No idea, but I can say as soon as I got mine, I became fearless, and have attacked hills ever since. Sucks like hell on the uphill, and occasionally hang it on the handles, but if you're willing, get one! Worth the adreneline!


----------



## Whumpus (Aug 2, 2011)

Oh by the way, I have a Giro Remedy, very good helmet. It breathes surprisingly well compared to some I demoed. I suggest that one, you can clean it as well!


----------



## snowpunk (Apr 17, 2007)

+1 on removable pads in a FF! Mine get FUNKY!!! And not in a good way hahaha Thankfully the TLD D2 pads are really easy to pull out and wash.


----------



## cesalec (Aug 28, 2008)

dangerzone9k said:


> Hey,
> 
> I just started mountain biking and I went on my first ride on Sunday (July 31). I went with a few buddies and we traveled ~ 15 miles. It was a XCountry trail and it had some technical terrain. I borrowed a helmet from a friend and I'm in the market to purchase one but I'm not sure if a full face helmet is over kill or not. The helmets that I'm looking at are the Giro remedy or Giro Xar. I have never fallen.. but I only have a couple of hours clocked on the saddle


for XC even with some technical traits a full face is overkill. you better get a good All Mountain Helmet, Fox Flux, Giro Xen (although is overpriced in my opinion), 661 Reckon, POC Trabec (the most expensive helmet).

You want a full face when you are riding a bike with a 150mm or more supension, and you are attacking very fast, gnarly, technical terrain where anything can go wrong in a blink. O


----------



## xJO98 (Aug 23, 2011)

I did a face plant years ago after my old Trek Y3 bucked me off at cruising speed on a pretty open fire trail. Not too long after that I picked up a Giro Switchblade, it wasn't a traditional full face helmet but did add chin protection to a standard helmet. I guess it's been discontinued but I still have it.


----------



## Mattlikestobike (Nov 1, 2010)

i cant deceide. 

I do love the extra comfort of knowing that my face wont get owned, because one of my friends knocked out his teeth when he feel on a very easy trail due to a rock on the ground..

But the only issue is, i just dont want to look like an idiot on a trail that is extremely easy, that a 5 year old can do it..


----------



## ManianMTB (Jun 11, 2011)

ive been riding alot recently and pushing my limits, i busted my face up doing a drop...
so i got a full face helmet (demon ricochet) cheapest one i could find... but the quality is AMAZING!!!!!!!!! 
here is the link to the helmet, its really an amazing helmet for what you pay! 
Demon Ricochet Helmet | 2012

look on google for coupons! i saved like $7... the shipping was freaking fast! i really cant say enough good stuff about this seller or the product, only problem ive had is the helmet scratches pretty easy, but its kinda cool cause it makes you look like a BA mountain biker :thumbsup:


----------



## slayer13 (Jul 21, 2011)

I wear a fullface when freeriding I feel more comfortable. For xc and trail riding I wear a fox flux
helmet my best helmet yet. The only tool out on the trails is the one's riding without a helmet.


----------



## cesalec (Aug 28, 2008)

if you are doing xc, even all mountain, most probably you dont need a full face helmet, just know your limits, when to let go and when to be careful. 

if you are going to ride something more difficult, with jumps, drops , speed, then take the full face with you.


----------



## Ohdoom (Nov 1, 2009)

dangerzone9k said:


> When do you need a full face helmet?


All the time, every time.

Driving, running, walking.....


----------



## mountainmanonskis (Aug 25, 2011)

Going over 5 foot drops or pinning it down trails with lots of trees.


----------



## MtnMan1 (Aug 25, 2011)

If you are only going to have one helmet, it should be a standard (XC) hemet. You'll wear it more and it is right for all terrain. If you are going to have a full face it should be your second helmet. You'll learn quickly which trails you want it on, and which trails to just use your XC helmet.


----------



## protecthabitat (Aug 9, 2011)

Someone needs to invent a full-face helmet rack for MTBs (if there isn't one already).


----------



## DurtDigglah (May 24, 2011)

I wear a Fox Flux for general trail riding...but when the day comes that I find myself doing shuttles, push runs, or riding a lift repeatedly to the top of the same downhill run (i.e. trying to find all the speed/bravery I can muster), then it's FF time.


----------



## 2FewDaysOnTrail (Mar 1, 2011)

I've got a buddy that is pretty hard on equipment and broke two frames in six months. The guys got together and painted up a Welding Helmet like a Specialized Deviant helmet and gave it to him on our last ride. Pretty freakin funny to see him riding around with that thing on in the parking lot!


----------



## pominoz (Aug 30, 2011)

Met Parachute. Not a full-on DH helmet but for XC / All Mountain riding it's a great compromise. Actually, you don't compromise much over a vented open face lid. It isn't really any heavier and it isn't any hotter. It protects better from trail-side branches and the first time you see scuffs/gouges/scratches on the chin-guard after a crash...you'll be glad you were wearing it.

Try one. :thumbsup:


----------



## 1+1 (Dec 20, 2006)

For xc you'll cook, but I've seen helmets with detachable mouth guard. That'll probably be more sensible if you're gonna be huffing and puffing up trails and put the mouth guard on for the gnarly stuff.
You'll need a proper full face once you start riding gravity more often. As some poster already mentioned, it'll save you a buttload of money in facial reconstruction. My ff's have saved my face and head more times than I can count. And one thing, you'll run through ff helmets a lot faster than xc lids cause the crashes are usually much heavier and they do need to be replaced after major crashes.


----------



## anglax (Jul 29, 2011)

I ride AM tracks (looong single tracks with a lot of technical stuff, specially going down, big rocks, tonz of trees, high speed... ) I got a '11 Yeti 575 (150mm bike) and i use a FF (Kali Savara), elbow and knee pads for descending. 
So this is what I do, I usually ride like 2-4 hrs XC with a lot of climbing with a light XC helmet; FF, elbow and knee pads packed on a '11 camelbak hawg nv, everything is attached perfectly and it doesn't bother me carrying it... 
When i'm rdy to go down, I just swap helmets and put on knee/elbow pads. I really have a lot of fun, specially because I'm less concern on getting injured. Confidence boost = better riding = more fun
btw.. there are a lot of guys that do the same... but none of them use a FF for XC riding...


----------



## WV_XCE (Dec 29, 2004)

I have a Met Parachute. It's an XC helmet with a detachable face guard. I only use the face guard when riding the more rock strewn trails in the mountains of WV (Showshoe, Canaan, etc.). On those trails you can be over the bars in milliseconds. Bought it after seeing my buddy eat a rock at high speed and loose most of his teeth and dislocate his C3 Vertebrate.


----------



## gigerrider (Sep 9, 2011)

I wear a full face no fear MX helmet because that is all i have at the moment. Its heavy as hell my neck and shoulders ache after a couple hours with that behemoth on. I plan on getting a xc helmet but. I will say I do have very little fear of falling with that thing on, it does feel safe. Despite the fact that I do feel a little goofy riding from my truck to the trail on the street with it on.


----------



## Will Goes Boing (Jan 25, 2008)

Wearing a downhill helmet for riding XC type trails does look really silly, and with the looks aside you'll most likely be extremely uncomfortable. 

As somebody mentioned the MET parachute looks like a great compromise. The trail I frequent has some pretty fast descents and I have thought to myself that if I were to wreck it would really suck to land on my face. 

The $200 price tag is pretty steep though, but then again so is a trip to the dentist.


----------



## lightgod44 (Sep 25, 2011)

I bought a ff helmet even though i only ride hardpack trails right now, sole purpose is when im going fast downhill if i eat it i dont want to damage my face... Sorry id rather be hotter and more tired during my ride than eat it and have face pains.


----------



## Dresdenlock (Aug 10, 2009)

Do a face plant and knock a few teeth out and you might think that a full face helmet isnt so bad...I like my teeth and wear a giro mad max 2 all the time..I really could care less if people think Im a tool or not...I have done a few face plants and Im glad I was wearing one...I got a Remedy and I think its heavy but my MM2 is light and works well..it does get hot here and there..but Im use to it.


----------



## Lost Biker (Jun 7, 2009)

I got a sixsixone Evo Carbon that I use when I ride at parks with jumps and other obstacles.


----------



## StuLax18 (Sep 27, 2011)

Currently debating if I want a full face now also. I've always done mountain biking, but I was much younger then, 12-16. Now, being 21, I think I would push myself a lot more. I never had any issues with crashes when I was younger, after multiple summers of riding at Vail. Only thing holding me back is that I don't know how much mountain/DH riding I will get in. I plan to ride some local trails, but I doubt they will make it worth getting a full face. Probably will just start with a normal helmet, and see if any of the trails I find more technical warrant a full face.


----------



## royroy11 (Sep 11, 2011)

i agree with stulax; i guess it comes down to the kind of riding and king of trails you ride. if it's really technical with some jumps and you think you'll ride hard, then a FF is probably warranted.


----------



## royroy11 (Sep 11, 2011)

is anyone wearing those helmets that are not full face but also not flux - like the fox transition helmets??


----------



## scottvt (Jul 19, 2009)

royroy11 said:


> is anyone wearing those helmets that are not full face but also not flux - like the fox transition helmets??


A dirt jumping helmet?


----------



## Jeepdude (Nov 22, 2007)

Interesting I just came accross this thread.

I rarely crash but always wear my helmet and gloves...don't really wear the elbow or shin gaurds. I currently use a Giro Xen helmet and love it.

Anyway, the other day I was riding down a trail I had ridden hundreds of times before. I was a little off, so I decided to take it easy. The last thing I remember is going up a very short uphill before a moderately steep downhill. Next thing I remember I am rilling up to my truck nearly 1.5 miles away thinking "Oh wow...my truck is here." Then it ? was "What month or day is it?" Anyway, after about 10 minutes everything came back to me except the crash and ride back to my truck.

I went to the doctor and they did a CT scan. No internal bleeding on my brain, but it turns out my nose is broken. Looking at my helmet, it looks like a rock hit the side, slid accross my ear and hit my cheek. Back of ear is all scabbed up and cheek is way swollen.

Now, I am faced with a decision...should I go full face or stick with the Xen? I have been riding off and on since the early 90s, and real regularly for the last 4. In al thaqt time I have crashed maybe a dozen times...if that. None of them were this bad. Is this a a view of things to come or just a chance thing? The trails I was riding when I crashed are nothing most people would consider full face worthy although I see people with full face helmets riding on them.

I am leaning toward sticking with the xen, but now that I have experienced a taste of what can happen, I think that thought will always be inthe back of my mind.


----------



## SamL3227 (May 30, 2004)

i say eff it anymore for when i trail ride unless im like pushing or just pedaling strait to the top so i can strap to back. but that is rare anymore. i have lost parts of teeth on few occasions so i have already gone through the wear FF all the time and got sick of it. but now i mostly doing jumps and FR stuff so i am wearing my FF all the time. 

i skip the FF as long as im mostly staying on the ground and pedaling, except for a few xtra fast tree runs that dont feel sane w/out.


----------



## PeytonP (Aug 29, 2011)

I never wore a helmet until a year ago. Sure, I had wrecked during tons of freeride and my face was okay, but it was the unexpected low speed spill that shook me up. Riding the usual trails, I rode onto a large downed tree for a long balancing act- nothing unusual. My front tire slipped and, before I knew it, the front end went right and I went straight down on the log with no time to move my feet. My hands went out, but my gloves slipped from the bark and I landed on my collarbone and left jaw just below my ear. I laid there for a few seconds thinking, "If I try to move, I'll know for sure things are broken." Luckily, I rode away with some bad bruising and deep rash, but I bought a FF as soon as the swelling went down.

I found that I can never know when something will go wrong. I'd rather be prepared than have my teeth knocked out/face broken.

I ride with a Fly Racing Chaos FF. Sure, it's hot on 100+F Texas days or long climbs, but it cools well enough with speed. A hydropack also made my FF helmet experience much better.

Helmets | Fly Racing


----------



## TheTwanksta (Feb 26, 2011)

For XC riding, I use the SixSixOne Recon, great quality helmet, picked it up for $50 on theclymb.com.









just got back from a trip to Snowshoe, which I picked up a SixSixOne Comp II. I actually REALLY like this helmet, even for riding in the summer heat of FL. As long as you keep moving the FF vents pretty well, might even feel cooler as the eyelet area sort of "scoops" air into the back of your head. Picked this one up for $60 new!









PS. The FF has already paid itself off ten fold as I took a nice hit on a rock, landed straight on the side of my face in a over the bars incident on PRO DH at snowshoe, was able to walk away and even laugh about it and keep riding. No full face, my weekend would have been OVER.

Im even thinking about wearing it more often now on my local trails since I now feel way more comfortable in the FF and it lets me ride a little harder and hit some of the drops/FR we have at our local trail without second guessing if I will eat dirt.


----------



## thesenator (Jul 26, 2007)

*???*



OMJustice said:


> I knew I'd get a few of these. :nono:
> 
> You ever see a cross country racer in a full face helmet? Yeah, I haven't either. It would look a bit out of place.
> 
> I already mentioned the heat and extra weight, so we already covered that part.


Cross Country Racer? You're kidding right? The OP isn't a Cross Country Racer, are you? Cross Country Racers are not known for having technical skills.

Look out of place? XC racers wear what are essentially roadie helmets. Don't fool yourselves, XC helmets look like an alien spacecraft has landed on your head. You'll look out of place with your jaw wired shut, a missing eye, missing teeth etc. Go to youtube and look at the vids of facial injuries.


----------



## PeytonP (Aug 29, 2011)

TheTwanksta said:


> PS. The FF has already paid itself off ten fold as I took a nice hit on a rock, landed straight on the side of my face in a over the bars incident on PRO DH at snowshoe, was able to walk away and even laugh about it and keep riding. No full face, my weekend would have been OVER.
> 
> Im even thinking about wearing it more often now on my local trails since I now feel way more comfortable in the FF and it lets me ride a little harder and hit some of the drops/FR we have at our local trail without second guessing if I will eat dirt.


2 weeks after I bought my FF, I wiped out on a familiar fast jump-to-right-hander after dry windy conditions made the turn much sandier usual. I went OTB and twisted in time to take a tree to my right ear.










I'm glad that happened to the tree and not my ear.

At the same time, my flats shredded my right shin. Couldn't ride or run for 2 months. I ordered Fox knee/shin guards that same day.

I'd rather be safe than sorry that I can't ride/walk/feed myself.


----------



## StuLax18 (Sep 27, 2011)

This thread is slowly becoming the "examples of why you need an FF" thread. It's convinced me pretty well.


----------



## shellshocked (Jul 9, 2011)

AZ.MTNS said:


> You need one when your face hits the ground. .


Amen to the quote above. The problem (and money to be made helmet makers) is to not copy motorcycle helmets. I have a top of the line MX helmet I wear for the motorcycle it weighs less than 3 lbs and vents well at speed - it is perfect for motorcycle riding. Could not wear it for MTBing just too hot and heavy. All the full face helmets for MTBing I have seen are MX copies. I want to check out the parachute met cited above but what we need is a normal XC helmet with a face guard - screw the SNELL approved stuff. Make it lightweight, vented like swiss cheese and enough front protection to keep your teeth in place.


----------



## Dresdenlock (Aug 10, 2009)

I got a new Urge Down-O-Matic the other day and its lighter than my old Mad Max 2....Im really starting to like it alot.


----------



## Andy Pancroft (Aug 3, 2011)

Dresdenlock said:


> Do a face plant and knock a few teeth out and you might think that a full face helmet isnt so bad...I like my teeth and wear a giro mad max 2 all the time..I really could care less if people think Im a tool or not...I have done a few face plants and Im glad I was wearing one...I got a Remedy and I think its heavy but my MM2 is light and works well..it does get hot here and there..but Im use to it.


To the OP...BEFORE this happens!!!


----------



## wickedfn4u (Jan 4, 2008)

1+1 said:


> For xc you'll cook, but I've seen helmets with detachable mouth guard. That'll probably be more sensible if you're gonna be huffing and puffing up trails and put the mouth guard on for the gnarly stuff.
> You'll need a proper full face once you start riding gravity more often. As some poster already mentioned, it'll save you a buttload of money in facial reconstruction. My ff's have saved my face and head more times than I can count. And one thing, you'll run through ff helmets a lot faster than xc lids cause the crashes are usually much heavier and they do need to be replaced after major crashes.


That would be a perfect XC helmet! Not a full on FF but just a little extra protection from an unforceen dismount over the bars or something. I have a Giro Remedy but it feels a bit over kill but a regular XC seems just to open. I had a dismount on what I thought a simple down hill till that rock jumped out. Landed smack on my head but lucky the top not the face. Since then I have gone FF for even my simple trails but feel a bit over. Why don't more do this style?


----------



## bing! (Jul 8, 2010)

When you ride balls to the wall. Regular lid for evrything else.


----------



## SuperBad (Jan 5, 2004)

Once headed to Colorado to do some riding, I brought my FF all the way from FL with me. I was tooling around on an XC bike, but knew that there was a steep downhill on the trail I was going to ride. Wore the FF that day, and when I got bucked OTB, and smashed the chin bar on a rock, I was so thankful I had it on that day. I did crack three ribs on a rock at the same time. Wear your gear folks.


----------



## ehigh (Apr 19, 2011)

seems to be a matter of it being better to be over-prepared rather than under-prepared


----------



## graniteman (Oct 13, 2011)

i recently had a stack wearing a xc lid, coming down hill at about 40kmh i took a jump wrong and landed nose first. Front end tucked in a split second and i was slammed smashing the back left of the helmet plus three ribs, i then flipped and slid with my right ear being used as a brake. When i am riding again (two or three more weeks hopefully!) if there is any gravity runs involved i will definately be wearing my Fox Rampage full face


----------



## TheTwanksta (Feb 26, 2011)

graniteman said:


> i recently had a stack wearing a xc lid, coming down hill at about 40kmh i took a jump wrong and landed nose first. Front end tucked in a split second and i was slammed smashing the back left of the helmet plus three ribs, i then flipped and slid with my right ear being used as a brake. When i am riding again (two or three more weeks hopefully!) if there is any gravity runs involved i will definately be wearing my Fox Rampage full face


Ouch! That sounds like plenty of reason to wear a FF next time!


----------



## graniteman (Oct 13, 2011)

skip to the last 30 secondsif you want to know why you wear a FF!!


----------



## nwmlarge (Mar 6, 2011)

full face for when gravity is taking you down faster than you can pedal seated


----------



## Varaxis (Mar 16, 2010)

My XC lid is for road use now. Anytime I ride off road, it's the FF, even on epic 3+ hour XC rides with lots of climbing. When you're pushing it and get tired and want to rest, that's usually when **** happens. I like to challenge myself on all my rides. I'm always fully kitted up, actually. I'd rather get up and start pedaling again (as long as my bike's ok), rather than try to finish a ride with an injury, or worse, get hauled off to the ER after a crash (maybe even score an expensive heli ride).

I personally use the Urge Down-O-Matic. Works great for me. Also discovered all the benefits of using goggles over sunglasses. Definite improvements in scanning and following lines and general vision.

I liked the fit of the Kali Avatar the best, but I liked the Urge graphics better and the Urge felt lighter and just happened to work out well, where I can still drink from my hydration pack, fit my goggles, and bandana, and even get an ear bud in there if I wanted. The specialized deviant initially got my attention for being an inexpensive yet lightweight option, but I think sometimes you can make something too light. I know you're not supposed to keep using a helmet if it takes a hit, due to foam compressing inside, absorbing the impact, but at least it has a hard shell. Don't want a helmet to complete shatter after a crash and finish the ride with a truly unusable broken helmet.


----------



## dirtclog (Jan 2, 2009)

i broke my c2 on a bad rollout, what trully saved me paralization or death was my fullface. It bruised my collar bone and prevented complete decapition! so i ride with nothing else. I have been riding for 35 years.


----------



## Gary H (Dec 16, 2006)

OutdoorFreak97 said:


> ive been riding alot recently and pushing my limits, i busted my face up doing a drop...
> so i got a full face helmet (demon ricochet) cheapest one i could find... but the quality is AMAZING!!!!!!!!!
> here is the link to the helmet, its really an amazing helmet for what you pay!
> Demon Ricochet Helmet | 2012
> ...


Thanks! :thumbsup:

Just ordered one.


----------



## Veda (Dec 17, 2009)

Right... use the safest gear that you deem acceptable for the comfort and speed. No excuse to sacrifice safety unless you're in a race.


----------



## ehigh (Apr 19, 2011)

I began strapping my knee/shin guards into my Camelbak and putting my FF helmet and goggle on top of the guards and it's a great combo. I have been taking that on every ride as of late and my AM helmet is mostly for road cycling now. I figure that there is enough rocks and shale on the trails I ride to spend a little energy in hopes of saving a lot of energy in a bigger crash.

I take it on basic trails like this simply as a confidence boost. I don't see a whole lot of other riders ride the trail that hard and some of the ones I do wear a regular helmet. Even still, I don't care. It's my face. 
(skip to the 50 second mark)
Mountain biking Montana de Oro on Hazard Peak and Manzanita - YouTube


----------



## ManianMTB (Jun 11, 2011)

ehigh said:


> I began strapping my knee/shin guards into my Camelbak and putting my FF helmet and goggle on top of the guards and it's a great combo. I have been taking that on every ride as of late and my AM helmet is mostly for road cycling now. I figure that there is enough rocks and shale on the trails I ride to spend a little energy in hopes of saving a lot of energy in a bigger crash.
> 
> I take it on basic trails like this simply as a confidence boost. I don't see a whole lot of other riders ride the trail that hard and some of the ones I do wear a regular helmet. Even still, I don't care. It's my face.
> (skip to the 50 second mark)
> Mountain biking Montana de Oro on Hazard Peak and Manzanita - YouTube


Nice video!


----------



## ehigh (Apr 19, 2011)

OutdoorFreak97 said:


> Nice video!


Thanks! I got myself the new GoPro 1080i (some say it is actually 1080p, whether or not that is the case I am uncertain) and uploading it with Sony Vegas 9 helped keep the quality in check.


----------



## Psycho Mike (Apr 2, 2006)

THe when and where of a FF helmet are up to you. I've seen kids riding on the street wearing them to look hardcore and that's fine by me. 

Myself, I've moved up to a frame that is a heck of a lot stronger than I am and I'm still getting the hang for what it can do (it's made for places like Whistler). If I'm going to be pushing myself or seeing what the bike can do, it's FF and armour because I'm not a spring chicken. For the "regular" rides, meh...more likely to use my "regular" helmet.


----------



## Angryhalfling (Oct 8, 2011)

Full face helmet is a truckload of weight and something of a sauna about your crown, not to mention overkill. By the time you develop the skills/riding level if ever you actually need to genuinely carry it youll know though experience.

Fullfaced is experienced downhill/jump fanatic stuff who want to take risks beyond the call of duty/fun factor, if you want to go crazy, push your riding to the edge/beyond reasonable risks this might just about be worth it, if not all EU helmets reach relevant safety standards for you but get something light weight with ventilation onit!


----------



## magzx12r (Dec 9, 2005)

I purchased a FF Giro Remedy CF helmet and used it for the first time today on some XC trails in Houston. I didn't notice the helmet at all which is a good thing. It was only 82 deg F today, so it may be a different story during the summer. BTW, I wore regular Oakley glasses and not goggles.


----------



## Bilirubin (Mar 6, 2010)

Bilirubin said:


> I ride with a basic Giro XC helmet, but have considered getting a full face on and off because of how gnar the trails here get. I already ride XC with elbow/forearm and shin/knee pads and so am full on tool I suppose, but I mostly ride alone and want to be sure to finish the ride!


Just to follow up. A couple of weeks ago I rode in one of our local bike trail society's DH "races"--I use quotes because, whereas it was timed, I was just taking the run for my own pleasure, and quite a moderate pace. Someone took a nifty photo:









Pleased never having such a nice picture, I posted it up in the Old Timer's forum over at Pinkbike, and everybody proceeded to give me heck for not wearing a FF! I felt I was riding well within my limits on a moderate trail I had been down before, but they were having none of it.

Long story short, I now have a Specialized Deviant. Its quite a snug fit, and I doubt I will pedal uphill with it, but I can see how it would make one more confident on the descents.


----------



## StuLax18 (Sep 27, 2011)

Yeah, usually when I'm not going downhill I have my FF sitting up on top of my head to help with airflow. I've gotten where I can balance it up there and it stays pretty well, and doesn't block my ears.


----------



## kayakrkayakr (Oct 22, 2011)

Spec Deviant here, best venting I could find. Above 60F it's pretty hot, I switch to a Spec vice and go easier / XC. Again the best venting I could find. Above 70F I usually go road biking or beaching instead. 
FF usage around me is over 50%.

We have tons of rocks and elevated features. I did a slow endo dropping my wheel in a hole, dropped over the front in a tucked handstand, caught myself pretty well on the way down diamond push up style (i lift weights to prepare for such things) and still had a small cut on the chin from flat rock. Moab chin they say. 

Falling over from fully standing onto a hard surface without any hinderance is enough to kill you or break your face.

It seems like you one can have a bunch of crashes and not get hurt, but every once and a while something whacky happens, often at slow speed, and combined with a bad landing and owch (handlebar caught on tree to babyheads, landing hard with your hand under your ribs, landing on your bike)


----------



## ehigh (Apr 19, 2011)

Angryhalfling said:


> Full face helmet is a truckload of weight and something of a sauna about your crown, not to mention overkill. By the time you develop the skills/riding level if ever you actually need to genuinely carry it youll know though experience.
> 
> Fullfaced is experienced downhill/jump fanatic stuff who want to take risks beyond the call of duty/fun factor, if you want to go crazy, push your riding to the edge/beyond reasonable risks this might just about be worth it, if not all EU helmets reach relevant safety standards for you but get something light weight with ventilation onit!


If someone just rides basic trails and does it with a FF helmet, I'm not going to give them any condescending words about it. It's their face, not my own. I still wear mine on almost every trail simply because I don't want to risk being 1/100. I'd rather be 1/1000 on breaking my jaw on something that looked "fine"


----------



## Steve77 (Feb 2, 2010)

Fullface for when you ride more down than up. If you're pushing up, shuttling up or on the chairlift then a fullfacer makes sense. Maybe also rides where all the climbing is a grind up a fireroad with your helmet on your bars


----------



## StuLax18 (Sep 27, 2011)

I hit my head on a fallen tree just right at my height once. Only a glancing blow, but if I can hit something as obvious as that, I feel I'm a lot more likely to hit something not as expected, and that could be a lot worse. Plus I like how well goggles fit with FF helmets. I saw some guys last weekend with goggles and normal helmets and they looked kinda funny.


----------



## oaz94044 (Oct 24, 2011)

Do any of you wear a mouth guard? I recently began mountain biking and just bought a Fox flux helmet to protect my dome. Now I just want some protection for my teeth. Full face helmets look cool but the trails I'm riding don't warrant wearing one. Would a mouth guard even protect my teeth from a hard fall?


----------



## StuLax18 (Sep 27, 2011)

The point of a mouthguard is to provide cushion between the teeth and somewhat secure the lower jaw. Probably couldn't hurt, but I don't think I'd ever wear one.


----------



## Varaxis (Mar 16, 2010)

oaz94044 said:


> Do any of you wear a mouth guard? I recently began mountain biking and just bought a Fox flux helmet to protect my dome. Now I just want some protection for my teeth. Full face helmets look cool but the trails I'm riding don't warrant wearing one. Would a mouth guard even protect my teeth from a hard fall?


Might have helped Aaron Gwin:

Carnage: Aaron Gwin, Toothless - Mountain Biking Pictures - Vital MTB

His dental work reportedly cost $12k, with multiple visits over 2 years.


----------



## scottvt (Jul 19, 2009)

And according to Gwins interview last week, he still doesnt have his permanent implants yet. Still rocking the dentures. I thought about wearing one too, but haven't got around to it, and most likely won't.


----------



## Dresdenlock (Aug 10, 2009)

$12K seems pretty steep...a full face woulda been cheaper.


----------



## StuLax18 (Sep 27, 2011)

Dresdenlock said:


> $12K seems pretty steep...a full face woulda been cheaper.


:lol:


----------



## LunaC (Aug 30, 2011)

Ill attested to wishing I had a FF on. New bike + 2 to 3 foot drop at 10-15 mph = de-gloving of lip by a face plant on exposed root. Fortunately teeth didn't break but oral surgeon got to do the honors on halloween. Even more lucky that it only tore off inside my mouth, not externally.

As for looking like a tool, better than looking like Jay Leno and Ron Perlman's off spring and swelling that makes Angelina Jolie's lips jealous.


----------



## zephxiii (Aug 12, 2011)

I really don't understand the "looking like a tool" part, I think it's stupid. Sure it might look a little out of place if you are riding around the city on it (but not if it's like 0 degrees out)...but on trails? The last time i saw someone on the trails with one I thought "hmm, must be nice..he's probably going to ride pretty hard with it on." and made me wish I had one. 

**** happens when you think it might not and I think I'm going to pick up that Demon Ricochet Helmet someone mentioned as I know I will feel way more comfortable with it and this thread has made me realize it is not worth not having it when you needed (double neg i know lol). Would also like some eye protection as there have been a few times with getting wacked in the face by random dangling tree limbs or whatever have made me thought about it

I also just picked up a Fox Flux helmet as the cheapie walmart I had didn't feel like it covered enough and felt stupid anyways lol.


----------



## Will Goes Boing (Jan 25, 2008)

zephxiii said:


> I really don't understand the "looking like a tool" part, I think it's stupid. Sure it might look a little out of place if you are riding around the city on it (but not if it's like 0 degrees out)...but on trails? The last time i saw someone on the trails with one I thought "hmm, must be nice..he's probably going to ride pretty hard with it on." and made me wish I had one.
> 
> **** happens when you think it might not and I think I'm going to pick up that Demon Ricochet Helmet someone mentioned as I know I will feel way more comfortable with it and this thread has made me realize it is not worth not having it when you needed (double neg i know lol). Would also like some eye protection as there have been a few times with getting wacked in the face by random dangling tree limbs or whatever have made me thought about it
> 
> I also just picked up a Fox Flux helmet as the cheapie walmart I had didn't feel like it covered enough and felt stupid anyways lol.


I think it really depends on the trail you're riding on and the weather for that day. Lets just say you're riding a trail where there are no difficult descends or highspeed sections, and it's 90 degrees + outside and you're wearing a full face helmet.... that looks pretty stupid.

It's like wearing a kevlar vest, ballistic helmet, and camo pants to an indoor shooting range or wearing a tuxedo to go on a date. The excessiveness of it is what makes a person look like a tool.

Just my 0.02 cent.


----------



## sean salach (Sep 15, 2007)

StuLax18 said:


> This thread is slowly becoming the "examples of why you need an FF" thread. It's convinced me pretty well.


This thread has convinced me that you're more liekly to let your 'face' hit solid objects in a crash if you're wearing a full face helmet. Loads of stories from people wearing full face helmets and how f-ed they would have been without them. Your bodies natural reaction will be to prevent you from smashing your face when wearing an xc style helmet. When your face is protected by plastic, you wont be invulontarily protecting it as much when you crash. In a lot of instances, I think they're a solution that creates the problem it solves. If they make you feel safer and you have more fun wearing one, go for it. If you're clumsy and fall a lot, go ahead and get one. If you focus on huge drops/gaps/jumps and high speed descending only, absolutely get one. Otherwise, I think you'll be fine with a regular xc helmet.

I've smashed my face riding bmx street, and seen plenty of people do the same. Never hit my face hard while riding mtb, despite pushing my limits on technical trails and fast descents and crashing quite a bit.


----------



## angieconway (Oct 27, 2011)

I'm brand new to mountain biking, and winter is almost here so, I'll stay super green until next season. I am however trying to figure out what gear I'll need to buy over the winter to get ready, and this thread has been really helpful. Obviously, a lot of stuff like this comes down to preference, but it's good to hear all sides of the story. I think decisions like this are more easily made when you have a group of more experienced riders you go out with, but that's not always the case when you're new, so you aren't sure where to start, and what the norm is. 

Since I'm just starting out, I'll just go with a regular lid, maybe skate style just because of preference, and as I start doing anything more technical I'll start weighing the benefits of a FF. I will probably opt for shin guards though, because I can already imagine tearing those up pretty bad.


----------



## Varaxis (Mar 16, 2010)

The faster you go and the faster you were going when you crash and bail, the more likely you can't do crap about your crash. I've had many crashes going fast and most of them were "superman" style, flying at least a few feet from my bike and landing on my chest, palms, hips, and knees. I was sure one of those crashes would've scuffed up my FF's mouth guard, but no.

I more or less wear it because I see other people get face injuries and I crash way more than them. Maybe it's my crash experience that lets me get up and start riding again like nothing happened. I wear pads and all I typically get are bruises and some abrasions in parts that weren't protected.


----------



## Varaxis (Mar 16, 2010)

Cody Gessel demonstrating how cool face slides are:


----------



## zephxiii (Aug 12, 2011)

Haha, I will definitely get one for winter.


----------



## HelloMyNameIsSean (Sep 14, 2011)

shiggy said:


> I find myself riding a bit differently when wearing armor.


You mean your extra set of balls? :thumbsup:


----------



## Cormac (Aug 6, 2011)

I bet he wishes he had a FF. Ironically enough now he does indeed have a FF (*f*****ed up *f*ace)


----------



## Vorh33s (Nov 18, 2011)

Just read this whole thread, very entertaining, leaning towards the FF since I consider myself to be a little bit on the aggressive side and also one thing nobody mentioned here, just got myself a Contour HD camera and I couldn't get the damn thing to mount on my Giro Indicator helmet, today I got a new Demon Ricochet FF and it mounted flawlessly, I'm sure there must be non FFs that are camera friendly but just thought I'd mention this.


----------



## Gary H (Dec 16, 2006)

Full Face is the new cool! :thumbsup:


----------



## Rivet (Sep 3, 2004)

If you are going to wear a full face you better wear a Leatt brace as there is a direct correlation between landing on your face with a FF helmet and broken necks. So much so that Leatt braces are required by all junior motocrossers and soon to be standard in all AMA motocross events. Full face helmets are also banned by the International Skiing Federation for this reason So, busted teeth or broken neck you decide?


----------



## Gary H (Dec 16, 2006)

Rivet said:


> If you are going to wear a full face you better wear a Leatt brace as there is a direct correlation between landing on your face with a FF helmet and broken necks. So much so that Leatt braces are required by all junior motocrossers and soon to be standard in all AMA motocross events. Full face helmets are also banned by the International Skiing Federation for this reason So, busted teeth or broken neck you decide?


Apples and Oranges. MX, 60-70 mph. Me on a MTB at 53 years old, 20 mph tops!


----------



## Rivet (Sep 3, 2004)

Gary H said:


> Apples and Oranges. MX, 60-70 mph. Me on a MTB at 53 years old, 20 mph tops!


Nope, same. it's the shear forces placed on the neck from the leverage of the face guard. Falling on your face standing still will be enough.


----------



## Vorh33s (Nov 18, 2011)

Gary H said:


> Full Face is the new cool! :thumbsup:
> 
> That's the helmet! haha. Today I tested it with the new camera and rocked, it was much more comfortable than I thought it'd be, but I do have to say, it gets f#$%ing hot in there! Good thing it was cold today, can't imagine using it during the summer. Any recommendations out there for a camera friendly lid?
> 
> Cheers!


----------



## Gary H (Dec 16, 2006)

Rivet said:


> Nope, same. it's the shear forces placed on the neck from the leverage of the face guard. Falling on your face standing still will be enough.


Yea, I guess your right. With full face you do increase the chance of a neck injury. It's so very rare though. On my motorcycles I won't wear any thing else and have been since 1970.


----------



## kudos100 (Sep 17, 2010)

I use my FF for downhill and the bmx track.


----------



## JGguns (Nov 20, 2011)

Ii will probly start riding with a full face as I have no experiance mtn biking, only . I could care less how I look. The heat might be a issue but I can deal until I am comfortable enough to use a reg helmet.


----------



## martinizer (May 2, 2011)

Gary H said:


> Apples and Oranges. MX, 60-70 mph. Me on a MTB at 53 years old, 20 mph tops!


Tell that to this poor guy:Las Vegas real estate executive dies in Tahoe biking crash - News - ReviewJournal.com

I'd rather have a busted face than a broken neck. I wouldn't wear a FF without a Leatt brace.


----------



## stagecoachco (Oct 31, 2011)

martinizer said:


> Tell that to this poor guy:
> 
> I'd rather have a busted face than a broken neck. I wouldn't wear a FF without a Leatt brace.


I read that article, and maybe I missed it, but I don't see where it says the rider was wearing a full face helmet, or that the wearing of a full face helmet contribued to his death.


----------



## StuLax18 (Sep 27, 2011)

"50-year-old Daniel Otter"
"Otter was traveling at about 20 mph"

I guess the point is that he was only traveling at 20 mph (like Gary H was saying he does) but he still managed to crash bad enough to die. Then again, anything can happen. Didn't Liam Neeson's wife die after crashing on a bunny slope?


----------



## Will Goes Boing (Jan 25, 2008)

If you hit your head on the ground (or a rock) hard enough even though you're wearing a helmet it could still cause serious injuries/death. It doesn't make you invincible but it does increase your chances of survival exponentially if you do wear one. 

What made me a firm believer in wearing a helmet was when I was in middleschool I was messing around in front of my friend's driveway on my mtb and I tried to jump up a curb at angle (almost parallel) and the front tire went on the curb's edge and slipped off. 

That send me crashing into the pavement head first. I remembered being extremely dizzy, nauseous, and not being able to stand up for a good 15-20 mins. If I wasn't wearing a helmet that day I don't think I'd be sitting here typing this right now. 

Whenever someone asks me if they really NEED to wear a helmet I tell them to kneel down onto the pavement, place forehead 1 inch away from the ground and just bump it. That always makes them a believer.... because even from 1 inch away, it hurts. Now imagine your head impacting the ground from something as simple as falling over... much less a high speed crash.


----------



## zephxiii (Aug 12, 2011)

Haha damnit sometimes these forums can almost scare ya off your bike!! be safe everyone!


----------



## Varaxis (Mar 16, 2010)

zephxiii said:


> Haha damnit sometimes these forums can almost scare ya off your bike!! be safe everyone!


Yea, I know what ya mean. A similar subject popped up about how lawsuits are killing American business and how people are all indoors playing video games and watching TV now because they are scared to go out. I mtn bike to get away from all that. I just consider the full face helmet a part of my preparations.


----------



## Gary H (Dec 16, 2006)

martinizer said:


> Tell that to this poor guy:Las Vegas real estate executive dies in Tahoe biking crash - News - ReviewJournal.com
> 
> I'd rather have a busted face than a broken neck. I wouldn't wear a FF without a Leatt brace.


That's your choice!


----------



## martinizer (May 2, 2011)

Gary H said:


> That's your choice!


Thus the use of the word "I".


----------



## Bryon Kielian (Nov 12, 2014)

Right now I have a Bell XC style helmet, but I really want to get a full face. I find that I almost subconsciously ride faster and harder with my helmet on. I ride a series of home built trails with no helmet fairly often cause its mostly flat paths, and I know it like the back of my hand, also. But when I wear just my XC helmet i notice myself going a lot faster and throwing more "pep" in on corners and such opposed to when I don't. I want the FF cause we want to start building jumps and doing bigger stuff( I'm working on a backflip). Also there are lots of low hanging branches along the trails that cause you to slow down to avoid getting a tree in the face. I don't care how I look, cause I know I have more confidence with just an XC helmet. And a bunch of dudes all in spandex with shaved legs and stuff is much more weird than a bunch of dudes in FF's. I personally think FF's look more badass!!!


----------



## fagro (Jan 11, 2010)

I usually ride with a Bell Stoker XC lid. Santa brought me a Bell Sanction FF. I figure it'll be much better on the cold rides. Haven't used it yet, but it is very comfortable, fairly light. Will probably work better for wearing goggles too.


----------



## Saladin (Sep 25, 2014)

Simple answer to when you need a full face helmet: when you hit your face.



OMJustice said:


> ...but it might be a bit overkill, and you will look like a tool.


Otherwise, yeah, it might be a bit overkill. But who really knows when that overkill is going to turn into underprepared?

I'm sure there are plenty of experiences had by many people when they thought wearing a helmet at all made them look like a tool, but were eventually glad they did.

Personally I don't see MTB as a vanity sport. I don't give a damn what I look like, but if I did, I'd rather look like a tool than a fool.


----------



## Esses (May 10, 2012)

OMJustice said:


> I have been mtn bike riding for 27 of my 43 years, and never have seen one person tear up their face from a fall. Sure, it happens, but it would be a freak accident for cross country riding.


Saw a friend take a rock to the cheek in Downieville once. Def not a gnarly section, but a fast one. I'd questioned wearing a full face there before, but won't again. Dude had a huge bruise for over a week after. I think I'll risk looking a bit toolish/overkill on the trail to avoid everyone I see for a week or so asking what happened to my face.


----------



## jim293 (Jan 3, 2014)

I have thought about buying one but just riding my local trails I just use my normal helmet. I think if I were to go to Snow Summit I may invest in one.


----------



## demorules (Jan 28, 2015)

Bell super 2R is definitely the way to go - essentially 2 helmets in 1. I clip the chin strap to my bag on the uphills and mediocre X/C sections so my head doesn't fry. Then as soon as I get to more technical sections clip on the chin strap. Plus the orange and black one looks mean as


----------



## Rsco (Mar 28, 2015)

Attractive face = full face helmet
Not so nice in the looks department (a face only your mother loves) = bowl helmet which protects only the hair because that is all that is worth saving... 

What type of mountain biker claims that a full face helmet is too heavy? I'm proud to admit I have the muscular strength and stamina to move my head when being weighed down by such a device.
What is next? Socks to heavy to walk in...?

If I may be serious. I've been riding motorcycles for over a decade and raced cars for 2 years, full face helmets are worth it.
i always felt that full face helmets looked cool and the "bowl type" look a bit dorky. Honest.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

AZ said:


> You need one when your face hits the ground. If you think that the risk of a face plant warrants a full face then by all means wear one, they are hot at low speeds, they weigh more and yes, you may look like a "tool" but it beats facial reconstruction surgery. You make the risk/reward assessment. My two cents.


I learned this the hard way. Ten hours of reconstruction surgery to make my face look pretty again. I wouldn't ride my bike without a full face helmet.


----------



## loneviking (Mar 30, 2015)

I've worked the E.R. at Barton Hospital in So. Lake Tahoe. I've seen the injuries coming in off the local trails. Ain't no way in hell I'd ride without a full face helmet. I'm using the Bell Super 2R. And for those who want to giggle at a full face, well, I'll remind you of that when you wind up in the E.R.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

Failure to wear appropriate protective gear because of ones shallow need to make a fashion statement is flawed logic.


----------



## Rivet (Sep 3, 2004)

Cleared2land said:


> Failure to wear appropriate protective gear because of ones shallow need to make a fashion statement is flawed logic.


Projecting your fears onto other people is flawed.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

He's not projecting.


----------



## shoshy (Sep 1, 2011)

Rivet said:


> Projecting your fears onto other people is flawed.


Confusing fear with caution if flawed.

Anything that involves serious descents IMHO warrants a full face helmet.
People who claim otherwise have never suffered or seen a crash without helmet, one with XC style helmet or one strong enough to shatter full face helmet.

Few days ago i tumbled down the cliff, because of the poor line choice. On my way down i smacked my head very hard twice. My full face helm broke in both spots (rocks, i'm guessing). If i was wearing XC/AM style helmet, consequences would be severe. As it is, I was just dazed for a day and in need for a new full face helmet.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

shoshy said:


> Confusing fear with caution if flawed.
> 
> Anything that involves serious descents IMHO warrants a full face helmet.
> People who claim otherwise have never suffered or seen a crash without helmet, one with XC style helmet or one strong enough to shatter full face helmet.
> ...


Can you post a picture of that helmet. It'll help people understand what can happen.


----------



## shoshy (Sep 1, 2011)

Here you go, as requested. I'm bad with photos, but there is quite big spiderweb of cracks around the impact and the shell is broken.
Mind you that this wasn't high speed impact, just tumble down the cliff with unfortunately placed rocks


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

Damn, good thing you had a good helmet!


----------



## legitposter (Feb 16, 2015)

sweet jesus that thing is huge


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

legitposter said:


> sweet jesus that thing is huge


It's a close up picture.


----------



## shupack (Nov 28, 2012)

legitposter said:


> sweet jesus that thing is huge


genetics.... some get lucky.


----------



## ColinL (Feb 9, 2012)

shoshy said:


> Anything that involves serious descents IMHO warrants a full face helmet. People who claim otherwise have never suffered or seen a crash without helmet, one with XC style helmet or one strong enough to shatter full face helmet.


Completely agree. If there's a lot of up and down, there are several helmets available with detachable chinbars which ventilate almost as well as a typical XC lid, such as the Bell Super 2R and Met Parachute which are pictured here.

I find that my Super 2R ventilates so well with the chinbar attached that I don't bother removing it for climbs.


----------



## Vhij (May 14, 2015)

I recently started mountainbiking - this is actually week two and I've done about five or six trips to the local track. I do not have a helmet currently, which is quite dumb and I will certainly buy one later this month.

I have been quite torn on the subject, whether or not I should buy a full face helmet or not. Previously I felt that I shouldn't buy a full face helmet because it would look dumb and since I'm only just started MTB and therefore don't exactly jump any cliffs. But then realized, with great help from several comments here, that - **** looks and **** anyone who might think I look dumb in a full face helmet when it might not be warranted.

If you believe you are somehow immune to the possibility of falling in a way so that you hit your chin just because you're on a XC trail, then you're honestly a simpleton. You can fall on your damn face, chin, teeth by walking for christ sake... Scratch the "look" argument all together, the point of a helmet is to never needing to absorb one single fall, but to be there when you do fall - nothing else.

After reading some comments about air intake and whatnot on full face helmets I decided on buying a Bell Super 2R since it's a full face helmet and seems to be ventilated in a huge degree compared to any other full face model.

If you are so concerned about "looks", then what the hell are you gonna do when you have two and a half teeth in your mouth because you wore "right" helmet according to the fashion police?


----------



## ColinL (Feb 9, 2012)

get a helmet of any kind ASAP. our local trails forbid riders without helmets, although only 2 of them actually have signs saying such.

anyway - whether we admit it or not, style / appearance always is a factor, whether it's a small consideration or large. why do the helmets have different color schemes and graphics? they should all be plain white, if no one cares about appearance.


----------



## legitposter (Feb 16, 2015)

First, quit being lazy and get a helmet. Secondly, your reasoning makes no sense in the grand scheme of things. You can't pick and choose when you'll be overly safe and when you'll relax about it. For example, you might get crushed by a semi-truck when driving to work today. Does that mean you won't drive to work today? No, you'll take that risk, and we won't call you a 'simpleton' because of it. It's an understandable risk. The same goes for avoiding the ridiculous looking full-face helmet on an XC trail.


----------



## alpine1 (May 13, 2015)

When do you need a full face helmet? Some guys never feel the need for one even in technical sections. I personally have broken out front teeth before, and never want it to happen again. I use a FF.

There are tradeoffs: I dont wear my FF while climbing due to heat. Sometimes you both climb and decend while getting up the hill... So youve got no protection when its strapped to your backpack...

But, on the downhills, youve got better protection, likely when you need it most. Most times when I have fallen, its been a face first kind of thing.... So full face is best in my opinion.


----------



## Legbacon (Jan 20, 2004)

J


legitposter said:


> For example, you might get crushed by a semi-truck when driving to work today. Does that mean you won't drive to work today?


Yes, that's exactly what it means. That's the reason I quit working.

Seriously folks my buddy uses the Super 2R and always puts on the chin bar for the trip down, even if it's not that steep. At the speeds he hits it's a good idea. His son has to carry a full face and a Super. He always wears the FF in the way down. He nearly caused a sonic boom las night. Nobody thinks any less of them. I wish the Super 2R fit me, I would buy one in a heartbeat.


----------



## shupack (Nov 28, 2012)

Travis Bickle said:


> ... I wish the Super 2R fit me, I would buy one in a heartbeat.


it's the Mohawk...


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

*Damn the Torpedos*


----------



## Impetus (Aug 10, 2014)

I say lead the trend and wear a FF all the time.
I'll admit I'm guilty of being 'A slave to the norm' when it comes to helmets. Even within my usual circle, my helmet is more coverage than the rest of them. I ride in a pre-chinbar Bell Super, when this one needs replacing, it'll almost certainly get replaced with a 2r and I'll probably use the chin at more often than not. Growing up in Motocross, I feel exposed without my face protected, but until MET and Bell, it just wasn't an option, ventilation-wise.
I've always found MTB'ers to be strange when it comes to crash protection. If you're a dirt biker, and you show up without at minimum some real MX boots, a chest protector, FF helmet and some gloves plus long sleeves and pants, you're gonna get laughed at. Any semi-serious rider wears MX specific pants with hip and knee pads, and often elbow pads too. Neck collars are becoming pretty prevalent as well.
In contrast,con my local trails I maybe see 1 in 20 other MTB'ers with any kind of protection other than an 'xc' style helmet. Forget knee and elbow pads, I've never actually seen a FF helmet out on the trail, unless it was one of about 3-4 very specific double black-diamond 'you're an idiot to ride this' kind of trails. 
It's almost as if wearing gear on an MTB is an inverse reflection of skill. I would love to see this dogma go away and people learn to be smart about not destroying their bodies.

for the record: I ride in a bell super, eye protection, soft knee pads and full-finger gloves every ride. If the trail is challenging, I might wear soccer shin guards and soft elbow pads too. Maybe up my glove-game to something with knuckle armor and a padded Palm. When I can afford to get a Super 2r, I'll almost certainly wear the chinbar full-time too.


----------



## Gianter (May 9, 2015)

I would probably only use one for downhill or decent sized jumps.


----------



## armourbl (May 5, 2012)

I'm with Random on this. I got one of the new Met Parachutes for all of the same reasons he mentioned. I've only since opted to not wear it on the hottest of day or flat land rides with friends new to the sport and not ready for tech or hills yet.

When I wear my Met, I do get an occasional weird look, but most looks I get are either passive or curious. No one has ever given me crap yet for wearing it. I do feel more protected and yes somewhat more warm that usual. But I really really really like this helmet.

ben


----------



## legitposter (Feb 16, 2015)

I took my first ever MTB trip this past weekend. I went on the fastest downhill thrills I have ever experienced. I loved it, but.... I had a very bad crash and the damage to the helmet suggests if my head was turned just a few inches then I would've smashed my jaw and face. So disregard all the smartass comments I've made about full-face being silly for recreational riders. I'm thankful to even be alive today. If you feel like you need full face protection then you probably do.


----------



## snowgypsy (Jun 5, 2011)

I wear mine when riding DH or doing jumps. If it was lighter and cooler, I'd wear it a lot more often. 

On some rides, when I know I'm going to be pushing it (certain trails in moab and GJ, for example), I'm wearing it.

I wear my knee and elbow pads pretty often (only shedding them for the more xc of fire road rides).


----------



## loneviking (Mar 30, 2015)

legitposter said:


> I took my first ever MTB trip this past weekend. I went on the fastest downhill thrills I have ever experienced. I loved it, but.... I had a very bad crash and the damage to the helmet suggests if my head was turned just a few inches then I would've smashed my jaw and face. So disregard all the smartass comments I've made about full-face being silly for recreational riders. I'm thankful to even be alive today. If you feel like you need full face protection then you probably do.


One of the worst wrecks I've seen came off an intermediate trail in Tahoe. Recreational or hardcore, full face protection is a good idea.


----------



## Givmedew (Sep 4, 2014)

Everyone who rides a trail that has anything to jostle them around should be wearing a full face.

Nobody does because of style and pure pressure. Don't play the other side and say cost! I don't buy that when people are rocking multi-thousand dollar bikes!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Irrlc52 (Aug 2, 2015)

I am new to mountain biking but after viewing this thread I have been convinced to buy a ff. where can I find the most cheapest ff?


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

Irrlc52 said:


> I am new to mountain biking but after viewing this thread I have been convinced to buy a ff. where can I find the most cheapest ff?


So, I guess you don't think your brain is worth any more than the, "most cheapest" full face helmet?


----------



## Irrlc52 (Aug 2, 2015)

I'm a student that can't afford a $200 ff Helmet. It would be nice if I could though


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

Givmedew said:


> Everyone who rides a trail that has anything to jostle them around should be wearing a full face.
> 
> Nobody does because of style and pure pressure. Don't play the other side and say cost! I don't buy that when people are rocking multi-thousand dollar bikes!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Totally agree! But, that pure pressure is a *****.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

Irrlc52 said:


> I'm a student with no income so I can't afford a $200 ff Helmet. It would be nice if I could though


Do you know how much 12 hours of reconstructive surgery to your face costs these days? Put that one purchase on a credit card. It will be cheaper in the end. Please believe me, because I have lived it, and it wasn't fun.


----------



## ATXTrekker (Aug 8, 2015)

Irrlc52 said:


> I am new to mountain biking but after viewing this thread I have been convinced to buy a ff. where can I find the most cheapest ff?


Performance Bike has the Bell Super 2R MIPS on backorder at $219 (avail. 8/21), but you can order it for $50 off through this weekend. I'm thinking about ordering it.

Actually I should mention that there are plenty of cheaper options if all you are looking for is the FF without the other goodies.


----------



## pdxmark (Aug 7, 2013)

After I get the front suspension on my '95 Grand Cherokee Limited rebuilt, the Super-R2 is going to be my next purchase.


----------



## Chicane32 (Jul 12, 2015)

In the past month Cambria bikes and Backcountry had the Bell Super 2R full face on sale for 150-165. There are still some limited sizes/ color at Backcountry for 165 on sale.


----------



## pedromayall (Jun 12, 2013)

Full face helmets are heavy, hot and inconvenient. Can´t wear them on long climbs and it´s cumbersome to take them. But when I ride anything remotely DH style, I will wear mine, despite everything. After crashing face down first twice I thank God I had it. I will wear a XC helmet only on really light trails/fire road style rides.


----------



## ColinL (Feb 9, 2012)

pedromayall said:


> Full face helmets are heavy, hot and inconvenient. Can´t wear them on long climbs and it´s cumbersome to take them. But when I ride anything remotely DH style, I will wear mine, despite everything. After crashing face down first twice I thank God I had it. I will wear a XC helmet only on really light trails/fire road style rides.


that's the whole reason why helmets like the Urge Archi-Enduro, Bell Super2R and Met Parachute exist.

several posts in this thread talk about them.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

pedromayall said:


> Full face helmets are heavy, hot and inconvenient


Not this one!


----------



## pedromayall (Jun 12, 2013)

I can´t afford one of those new light full face helmets rightnow, in my country the import duties more than double the prices. So, for now, no choice other than the heavy and hot DH ff.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

Have someone else buy it for you and ship it to you.


----------



## pedromayall (Jun 12, 2013)

No use. The post office will retain it until taxes are paid. Tough luck.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

I could be a gift that someone is sendng you.


----------



## JonMX5 (Dec 22, 2011)

ColinL said:


> that's the whole reason why helmets like the Urge Archi-Enduro, Bell Super2R and Met Parachute exist.
> 
> several posts in this thread talk about them.


Are those genuinely "replacements" for a full face or do FF helmets offer greater protection?


----------



## Mr.Wizard (Feb 4, 2015)

Had a 3+ AC separation on July 15.
Decided to get some armour because another injury could be catastrophic.
Settled on the POC Tee.

When I was telling my friend in Denver about my "mishap", he told me about a crash he had on the exact spot.
Face planted and crushed his face severely.
Next day I ordered a POC Cortex Flow.

Do I look funny?
I'm in my 60's. So I always look funny...........


----------



## demorules (Jan 28, 2015)

JonMX5 said:


> Are those genuinely "replacements" for a full face or do FF helmets offer greater protection?


The Bell Super 2R is an intermediate step between an open face XC lid and a full face, single piece helmet. You certainly get more protection than the standard XC lid but the loading pressure on the chin bar isn't as strong as a single piece FF.

If you're planning on flying down massively fast downhill trails with huge gaps then stay clear. But for enduro style riding with big climbs and grade 4/5 descents its the business. I've had one fall off a 5 foot drop where I landed on my shoulder and face onto some gravel and rocks - face was absolutely fine but i'm sure if I was in an XC lid it would have been a lot worse going off the injuries to the rest of my body.


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

JonMX5 said:


> Are those genuinely "replacements" for a full face or do FF helmets offer greater protection?





demorules said:


> The Bell Super 2R is an intermediate step between an open face XC lid and a full face, single piece helmet. You certainly get more protection than the standard XC lid but the loading pressure on the chin bar isn't as strong as a single piece FF.
> 
> If you're planning on flying down massively fast downhill trails with huge gaps then stay clear. But for enduro style riding with big climbs and grade 4/5 descents its the business. I've had one fall off a 5 foot drop where I landed on my shoulder and face onto some gravel and rocks - face was absolutely fine but i'm sure if I was in an XC lid it would have been a lot worse going off the injuries to the rest of my body.


Where as the MET Parachute meets ASTM 1952 testing


----------



## ColinL (Feb 9, 2012)

JonMX5 said:


> Are those genuinely "replacements" for a full face or do FF helmets offer greater protection?


There was a big thread 1-2 years ago here where MTBR member crashed during a fast DH run and folded in the chinbar on his Urge Archi Enduro. It messed up his face a bit.

Yet many pros in EWS and Crankworks use that helmet. It is a fixed chinbar with a large vent hole in the center and a very large eye port -- actually, most of your face is exposed. If you try on the helmet, much less just look at pictures of people wearing it, you can imagine various ways you could hit parts of your face on the ground since the chinbar is so low.

The MET Parachute and Bell Super 2R have better chinbar coverage but it's nowhere near as rigid as a molded one-piece helmet.

Answering the question: doing lift service on a big bike, I'd wear a regular DH helmet. Anytime you have to pedal a lot, I do think these 3 helmets represent a better balance between enough safety and enough ventilation. They are meant to be more safe than a XC lid.


----------



## demorules (Jan 28, 2015)

TwoTone said:


> Where as the MET Parachute meets ASTM 1952 testing


But doesn't have a removable chin bar for those dainty XC rides ;-)


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

demorules said:


> But doesn't have a removable chin bar for those dainty XC rides ;-)


Well, once you have a face plant on one of those dainty XC ride, then you won't be pulling that chin bar off anymore.

As been said by more than a few people that have them, the MET is barely warmer than a 1/2 dome, and depending on which one, I feel like it's better vented when moving.


----------



## demorules (Jan 28, 2015)

TwoTone said:


> Well, once you have a face plant on one of those dainty XC ride, then you won't be pulling that chin bar off anymore.
> 
> As been said by more than a few people that have them, the MET is barely warmer than a 1/2 dome, and depending on which one, I feel like it's better vented when moving.


Lol, I could face plant walking down the stairs each morning, but I don't wear a FF because I don't perceive the risk involved as warranting the extra protection.

Same with dainty XC riding, (i'm talking kids loops, grade 2 trails, fire roads etc) 
even if the MET has awesome ventilation (I've never tried it) then i'd still prefer to have an open face lid for a hour long slog up a fire road. But each to there own.

At the end of the day it's subjective for each rider and they should go with what they feel comfortable in. The MET appears to be more robust, the Bell appears to be more versatile. Both offer protection over and above a normal XC lid.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

demorules said:


> Lol, I could face plant walking down the stairs each morning, but I don't wear a FF because I don't perceive the risk involved as warranting the extra protection.
> 
> Same with dainty XC riding, (i'm talking kids loops, grade 2 trails, fire roads etc)
> even if the MET has awesome ventilation (I've never tried it) then i'd still prefer to have an open face lid for a hour long slog up a fire road. But each to there own.
> ...


Even the easiest XC trail is a lot more dangerous than walking down the stairs. You're in an environment where things can happen that are beyond your control. And, yes the new METs ventilation is just about as good as an open face helmet. But, you take your chances and except the outcome. I took my chances once and it almost killed me. I don't take that chance anymore.


----------



## cripes (Aug 3, 2015)

I've been doing a lot of lift served riding this summer. I stick to the flowy blue trails, so no big drops, gaps, rocks, and all the jumps are tabletops. I wear a Bell Super 2R, with elbow and knee/shin pads. My son and wife do the same. If I ever get to the point that I get a dedicated downhill bike, and focus on more speed/technical terrain, I'll ditch the 2r and go dedicated full face. If I'm trail riding, I'll go without the chin bar. I don't wear pads for those rides, but I'm going to pick up a pair of soft knee pads to start wearing. I always wear full finger gloves with some knuckle protection. 

Riding at a resort just this past Saturday, There was a group of folks out there in xc helmets. One of them went over the front on a jump, and got a ride to the hospital because his face just below the nose was split open to the bone.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

Interesting that you will protect your elbows, knees and shins, but not your face.


----------



## unrooted (Jul 31, 2007)

How many of you are wearing a neck brace with your full face? Do you consider it "mandatory equipment"???

I can get a DBX 5.5 for $250, new, should i do it??? I don't see myself doing a lot of dh riding for the next 6-9 months, but I'm worried that I won't be able to get that kind of price in the future. . .


----------



## ColinL (Feb 9, 2012)

unrooted said:


> How many of you are wearing a neck brace with your full face? Do you consider it "mandatory equipment"???


I do not own a long-travel coil suspension bike. If I did I would wear one. I grew up on dirtbikes but unfortunately haven't thrown my leg over one for several years. If I did have time to ride again, I would wear a neck brace. And if I had a DH/FR MTB, I would wear a neck brace.

I wouldn't wear a neck brace on anything I can ride on my 5" bike. Maybe I should revisit that thought, considering I have hit some pretty gnarly lift-serviced stuff.


----------



## unrooted (Jul 31, 2007)

I take my 5" bike to mammoth and ride 90% of the lines I do when I rent a dh sled, I do go faster on the dh bike, but only because it feels so much more stable.


----------



## ColinL (Feb 9, 2012)

unrooted said:


> I take my 5" bike to mammoth and ride 90% of the lines I do when I rent a dh sled, I do go faster on the dh bike, but only because it feels so much more stable.


Makes sense. Are you wearing a neck brace?


----------



## unrooted (Jul 31, 2007)

Nope, but I feel like I should, $250 seems expensive. . . But.


----------



## Magic Mary's (Jan 31, 2017)

*Heck yeah!*



scottvt said:


> Just because cross country racers shave their legs and wear spandex doesn't mean I'm going to or that everyone else has to. We all have the freedom to do or wear what we feel comfortable in. It isn't a fashion show on the trail.


Don't trust someone who reveals their battle of the bulge on their loins when they ride. "Stupid sexy Flanders."


----------



## gckless (Aug 25, 2016)

Whoa zombie thread. But it's just as relevant today. 

I started out on a half shell, because I didn't really know any better. I was just riding mostly flat trails with no huge rocks or anything, so it was fine. Now that I'm riding a bit more on the edge and more technical stuff, I usually ride with a full face helmet. It feels so much safer, which is a good and bad thing. It's good because there is extra protection there, but then it gives you boosted confidence since you have that sense of security, and may actually cause you to crash more. Vicious circle there. 

But I love how it feels. I like knowing I have the extra protection if I happen to need it. I got a MET Parachute, and it's light and ventilated enough that it doesn't bother me to wear it all the time. I think that's key, because if you get a more robust one, it's going to be heavier and hotter, and you won't want to wear it as much. Just my opinions of course.


----------



## longfield13 (Jan 30, 2017)

I came Moto, so I am sticking with full face except to do xc races in. Just ordered a new full face the Giro Discipline MIPS. Crashed and my old full face is toast but it saved my face.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Good review of the Kali's helmet design... The reader's comments are good

Kali's New Enduro Helmet - First Look - Pinkbike


----------



## Jpcannavo (Sep 4, 2015)

How to erase duplicate post?


----------



## Jpcannavo (Sep 4, 2015)

2 years ago descending mount Falcon CO I lost control in a rock garden, tumbled a ways down the grade to my right and got my face bloodied and ripped my right ear. Now I wear Bell 2R along with knee, shin and elbow guards. And, at times I'll go all out and wear a fox sports jacket. And,yeah, there are times I'm descending some CO front range trail and near me is some 20 something, tearing it up with only gloves and a half shell. But Im 56, and I plan to stay in rock hard shape and keep riding for a couple more decades. The "we all take risks every day" argument is empty. Obviously we all take risks all the time, but the probabilities and stakes vary greatly for each of them. And it is a rough intuitive sense of what they are that impacts our comfort zone and decision making. And so that fall on Mt Falcon changed my sense of those variables. Bottom for me is to keep riding. And while I have do a healthy amount of vanity and a sense of style and aesthetics, when I return home to my beautiful wife and kids, any worry that I may have looked a tad dorky are quickly be erased by memories of the ride and the realization of what blast Im having living the life I do.
My 2
Joe


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

Dorky is wearing a Tutu and and nine foot boa while carving.


feathery boa...not the snake.


----------



## Troutinco (Jan 29, 2012)

Jpcannavo said:


> 2 years ago descending mount Falcon CO I lost control in a rock garden, tumbled a ways down the grade to my right and got my face bloodied and ripped my right ear. Now I wear Bell 2R along with knee, shin and elbow guards. And, at times I'll go all out and wear a fox sports jacket. And,yeah, there are times I'm descending some CO front range trail and near me is some 20 something, tearing it up with only gloves and a half shell. But Im 56, and I plan to stay in rock hard shape and keep riding for a couple more decades. The "we all take risks every day" argument is empty. Obviously we all take risks all the time, but the probabilities and stakes vary greatly for each of them. And it is a rough intuitive sense of what they are that impacts our comfort zone and decision making. And so that fall on Mt Falcon changed my sense of those variables. Bottom for me is to keep riding. And while I have do a healthy amount of vanity and a sense of style and aesthetics, when I return home to my beautiful wife and kids, any worry that I may have looked a tad dorky are quickly be erased by memories of the ride and the realization of what blast Im having living the life I do.
> My 2
> Joe


Got my dad of 64 into riding with me. He had a few falls learning and now has the same setup, bell 2R, knee, shin and elbow pads. I kinda laughed at him the first time he was in it. But immediately told him if it keeps him out riding with me then use it. He doesn't hold back, will follow me blindly down anything, and the pads have come in handy many times now. I'm starting to rethink my non use of at least knee and elbow pads.....


----------



## Lone Rager (Dec 13, 2013)

Cleared2land said:


> Dorky is wearing a Tutu and and nine foot boa while carving.


Sounds more kinky than dorky.


----------



## HPIguy (Sep 16, 2014)

I pad up and wear my 2R in places like Pisgah depending on the trail. Don't give two shits how dorky anyone thinks I look. ER and dental bills aren't cheap.


----------



## Swaylocks (Dec 4, 2016)

Sometimes people talk smack/crap when they see me wearing a FF out in the streets. I think its hilarious because they just don't know how fast and MX like I get on my mtb. They just think I'm trying to be "cool" but really it just shows their insecurities about what they think is normal and what they think is supposed to be right.


----------



## EatsDirt (Jan 20, 2014)

Swaylocks said:


> they just don't know how fast and MX like I get on my mtb.


Gnarly!


----------

